# Dunhill DR F Root Briar



## estatepipes402 (Mar 4, 2012)

How rare is a Dunhill DR F Root Briar?

Am a newbie to this forum and am just gathering information.

Any inputs would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I presume your selling this on ebay soon and just want info to list it. Maybe introduce yourself first and engage in some threads about your smoking experiences and I bet someone here would gladly help you out.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I presume your selling this on ebay soon and just want info to list it. Maybe introduce yourself first and engage in some threads about your smoking experiences and I bet someone here would gladly help you out.


Agreed! We're very passionate about keeping Puff a community _as well as_ a resource, instead of merely the latter.


----------



## estatepipes402 (Mar 4, 2012)

FireDawg, KarateKyle

Thanks for the reply! 
As for the introductions, I apologize about that as I do not have any smoking experience and didn't really have much to write...

So I was handed down a bunch of Dunhills including this DR F and DR G from my grandfather, who lived in England from 1930-1960.
Actually would want to avoid Ebay as much as I can and instead trying to find a private collector of Dunhills as I have a whole assortment.
But wanted to know some information about the pipes I have beforehand.
Although I do have to admit looking through my collection and looking for information on the web, I have been drawn into the mystique of estate pipes.

When looking on the web, seeing that there isn't much infromation or anyone really selling DR's I was wondering if anyone could provide any information including around what time it was made and etc. (such a newbie that I don't even really know what information I am really looking for)


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

estatepipes402 said:


> FireDawg, KarateKyle
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> As for the introductions, I apologize about that as I do not have any smoking experience and didn't really have much to write...
> ...


You may want to at least keep that DR G in the family. Dead Root (DR) pipes have a lot of collectible value and hit the scene around 1930. They were graded with letters before 1949 (ascending A through J), then switched to stars (rarely exceeding 7). The higher the star count, the more physically perfect the briar is. Count which letter of the alphabet G is, my friend. I'll repeat my initial statement: you might want to keep that DR G in the family.

As for your smoking experience, we really would like to have you stick around. If you're interested at all in the hobby of pipe smoking, we love helping new guys get started. You've been given quite a wonderful assortment of pipes, it sounds like. Also, as you may have seen in the link in my signature, I'm quite an avid restorer of old estate pipes. If you need someone to blacken stems, shine stummels, and clean draughts; gimme a holler, brother. I can do it a HELL of a lot cheaper than the big names!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

With pipes like this, you might do better going through a reputable dealer than you would selling them on your own. Marty Pulver or the gang at smokingpipes.com come to mind as possibilities. Pre-1960 Dunhills are the "good stuff"!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

If you've inherited some really awesome pipes, why not try pipe smoking rather than hawking valuable family heirlooms as quickly as possible? Wouldn't your grandfather be better remembered by enjoying his pipes rather than pissing them away?


----------



## daveinlax (Jan 28, 2012)

They are rare and potentially very valuable depending on many factors including condition, size and shape. Clear closeups of many angles and of the nomenclature are a start. Were these grandpa's favorite pipes he smoked every day and carelessly reamed and buffed for 30 years or pipes he got out once a year and smoked very carefully? Pictures will tell. A small workhorse with issues will be worth little and a big billiard or bent billiard in excellent/mint could be worth big bucks times close to two with the G. I would check with George at Precession Pipes about restoration he has his own issues but he'd be who I would start with. :cp


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> If you've inherited some really awesome pipes, why not try pipe smoking rather than hawking valuable family heirlooms as quickly as possible? Wouldn't your grandfather be better remembered by enjoying his pipes rather than pissing them away?


Exactly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who get irritated by this


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ichiro
Welcome to Puff. It would be a great idea to stop in at the New Puffer Fish forum and introduce yourself.
Please also read the rules, this thread is ok as long as you are only looking for info. To buy and sell here
you must be a member for 90 days and have 100 post.
I hope you enjoy your stay...


----------

